# John Matthews Apparatus Plaque  Soda Pop King



## kcroyals22 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have come across two of these machine plaques. Early dates, yet I cant seem to find any of the apparatus' around. These are very cool and I have seen something similar on a 19th century engraving of one of his inventions. Any assistance would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't help you with the plaques, but I love the picture of the baby about to smack the crap out of a bear trying to steal a pressure vessel.  Must be some symbolic mysticism of soda manufacturing in the 1830's.  Great and unusual finds.  Good eye. Scott


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2014)

There are (as far as I can tell) two styles of these...the style you have and a style that is circular.  They are all nickel plated copper (pressed) with a lead filled back and appear to be very early.  Over the years I have owned both variations but sold my round one.  They are definitely cool pieces and if advertised right do very well at auction.  I have never see the actual apparatus and suspect effectively none of the early ones that these were affixed to survived...I believe these pre-date the Civil War based on the method of manufacture.  Interestingly some of the plates have Matthews misspelled.  Of course John's son was the inventor of the gravitating stopper bottles. Very cool items and thanks for sharing!


----------



## kcroyals22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Here is the second piece. I am also including an image of the engraving of one of his apparatus. If you look along the right side, a similar plaque to this one is there.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 15, 2014)

Those are cool. I imagine they were collected like bicycle badges after everything else rotted away. People have collected stuff since the dawn of time.FROM [attachment=Clipboard01.jpg]


----------

